# Is he purebred?



## Haimishify (Oct 8, 2012)

Recently, an older lady who is a friend of friend decided to sell her German Shepherd pup. She claims its a pure bred GS. The mom is standard tan and black and the dad is white/silver and black. Now she rehomed the parents because of her mother in law passing away from cancer. During this time, apparently, the female was pregnant. The new owners felt sympathy and gave the lady the puppies. They thought that rehoming the pups would be a way to help her with the expenses left behind. How they have one little boy left. He is 7 weeks of age. Now, I recieved a pic of the puppy as well, and I'm having doubts its a purebred. She has a MetroPCS phone which is crud(I would know, my friend has the same phone, its complete crud and the company sucks). She only has one picture. 
Now my question is, do you think its a pure bred? I mean I have seen pictures of the breed doing research and one half of me says its probably pure, the other half thinks its crossed with some other breed. If it is a mix, will it aleast look like a GSD. It was my parents first breed of dog and they really want one. As do I Any help would be great 
Thank you soooo much! 










I didn't know where to post. Sorry :/


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Hard to tell from the picture but it looks longer and leaner than most GSDs I have seen at that age. Not sure about the big patch of white.

Personally, I would pass unless the parents were really nice healthy dogs and you could verify that and they give it to you to rescue. The other option for your parents is breed rescue of an older dog-there are plenty of purebred GSDs in shelters who are mostly grown or grown so that you know how they will turn out.

If you are intent to buy a puppy I would stay here, do a lot of research, and find a breeder who breeds the "type" you are looking for because there is a lot of variation in GSD temperament and body style.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Doesnt look PB to me. The head looks off.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

hard to see the picture sideways -- personally I would say NOT , to me it looks like on leg has tan past the pastern (wrist) whereas the other leg looks to be solid black. That is not usual , GSD tend to be more or less matched on each side of their body . Also the head shape is not GSD like .
welcome to the forum

Carmen
CARMSPACK.com


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Head shape is more rottie/lab like (at least for the age).


----------



## Haimishify (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey All!

Here are the Parents! 
Dad










Mom


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Wow.....the photo of the mother is so sad.  I still dont believe your pup is purebred. It is very possible that another male dog bred the female. Especially if she is/was chained like that all the time.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

PatchonGSD said:


> Wow.....the photo of the mother is so sad.  I still dont believe your pup is purebred. It is very possible that another male dog bred the female. Especially if she is/was chained like that all the time.


Agreed.


----------



## Haimishify (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah. :/ She was an escape artist apparently

They have another female. A pit/ rott cross, but she was fixed. She said she has the paper work to prove it. The only male was the dad... Dogs never came in cause the dad was psycho and liked to attack other dogs. 
Sounds like a case of bad pet ownership...


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Your puppy looks to me like it could very easily be pit/rottie/shep mix. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

I wish someone could rescue the female. That's heart Breaking. The chain is huge. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Haimishify (Oct 8, 2012)

She is already at a rescue.  Thank God. She deserved better. I dont understand why she'd use a huge chain for her. :/


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

The puppy is absolutely adorable PB or not.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Looks mixy to me.
So sad


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

Haimishify said:


> She is already at a rescue.  Thank God. She deserved better. I dont understand why she'd use a huge chain for her. :/


Thank the lord indeed! That chain around her neck is MASSIVE...she is probably laying down in the picture because she couldn't stand up due to the weight of that chain!!!

Now on to the puppy...
Hard to tell from the picture but, I'd say he isn't PB. But, he is cute regardless.


----------



## Haimishify (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey 

More pictures 


















He is on the far left on the trio picture.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

His ears look too small to be GSD...I still think mix.
Is that a white stripe up his nose? 
The other two look more GSD. The puppies could have more than one dad...


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I think your puppy is super cute, whatever the breed/mix. 

And so glad that the mom is out of there!


----------



## Haimishify (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah. Its a white stripe lol

I just asked my friend to ask his friend about the womans dog history.
There was only that male. There were two females but the mixed female was fixed as a pup apparently
Idk, I might get him. 
She wont sell the females yet. But then again I prefer a male. Just the single male is going. She is asking $75 for him and when she sells the one female, $100 for her. Her MIL passed away and still has stuff to pay for on her behalf. And since I can offer an amazing home, she dropped the price.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Yeah, I'd be willing to put money down that there are two sires to that litter. Just because the woman didn't OWN two males doesn't mean another dog didn't get in the yard and breed her without notice. The other two pups look purebred while this little guy looks mixed. He is a cutie though!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I think he is absolutely adorable and would pay $75 for him in a heartbeat. If it doesn't matter to you whether or not he is a mix, take him. Give him a good home and love him. You will be rewarded many times over.


----------



## Haimishify (Oct 8, 2012)

I think I'll get him.  Am I still allowed to post on the forum about him even though he isn't a pure bred puppy?


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

He is super cute! So glad to hear about the mama  


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Of course you can. I post all about my boy Smokey and hes a husky/shep mix. I think everyone here know Smokey better than some of my family and im pretty sure I have posted a few hundred photos of him.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Congrats, he's a cutie


----------

